# Can you buy Fertinatal in the UK or another good quality micronized Dhea?



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi all, 

My consultant has told me to take DHEA and I had been researching this anyway. It seems a lot of American sites and trials have been done using Fertinatal brand but I can't find how to buy it in the UK? Does anyone know or can recommend another good brand? Also - if anyone is thinking about taking this, please read 'It starts with an egg' by Rebecca Flett - fantastic book with lots of great advice. Thank you.


----------



## Uber Barrens Club (Jun 6, 2015)

I bought my DHEA from McPhersons in the USA @ dhea.com - it's the micronised pharmaceutical grade stuff x

/links


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks bananafish xx


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi

I used a UK online company - https://www.healthmonthly.co.uk/

Supplements took about 5-7 days to arrive.

X

/links


----------



## Teodora Filip (Jul 27, 2017)

Sophcol said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My consultant has told me to take DHEA and I had been researching this anyway. It seems a lot of American sites and trials have been done using Fertinatal brand but I can't find how to buy it in the UK? Does anyone know or can recommend another good brand? Also - if anyone is thinking about taking this, please read 'It starts with an egg' by Rebecca Flett - fantastic book with lots of great advice. Thank you.


I have managed to buy them from USA.It is possible.


----------



## Teodora Filip (Jul 27, 2017)

I have bought Fertinatal 3 pack from USA after reading the book "It starts with the egg".Was going through IVF.
But got pregnant 1 month before starting IVF right after I bought them so did not had a chance to try them.


----------

